# Help Please With Downloading Music



## Robroy (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Can anyone help an old watch enthusiast who wants to start downloading music on the pc?

There are many servers out there will take our money which I feel could be a real disappointment... Mainly down to me and my taste possibly....

I am not keen on pop... I like the music I was brought up on... Frank Sinatra, Ella, Sammy Davis. the big war time bands,

Glen Millar, Stan kenton, Count Basie. Very fond of Oscar Peterson, Dave Brubeck. Gorge Shearing .. More upto date I think the relaxing laid back music of 'Cafe del Mar' is superb...

My problem is, which server shall I go with ? Is there any providers out there who cater for the 'Golden Oldies' like me and my wife?

There must be some mature Senior Citizens out there who have een in the same position and found a Company to our taste..

Any help or pointers would be very much appreciated....

Robroy in Stratford upon Avon


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Oh - you mean like proper paid for downloading







not the friendly, neighbourly, community spirited, stiffing the rip-off music industry 'file sharing' type of downloading???

Nope can't help you with that.

edited to add...

...but if you've already paid for your music collection in the form of CD's, I can certainly suggest some free software (genuinely) which will 'rip' your CD's into MP3's quickly and easily.


----------



## Robroy (Jan 18, 2007)

Robroy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can anyone help an old watch enthusiast who wants to start downloading music on the pc?
> 
> ...


----------



## Robroy (Jan 18, 2007)

langtoftlad said:


> Oh - you mean like proper paid for downloading
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Langtoftlad,

Not really.. All I am looking for out there is the 'best' provider offering for sale music to my tate...ie

music for an old fool.. Certainly NOT todays POP stuff (cant stand it) But the old quality stuff from the 40's 50's etc. stuff I used to enjoy when I was in the RAF.. Before you say it YES, I am getting old..

Any ideas how I can download that stuff and where I go to do it ?

regards Robroy


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

That TribeTune site looks really good for a paid for download - I did quick search on George Shearing, and was surprised at how many hits it achieved...

Well done Ron









As an addition - just incase you get snowed under with requests - theres a *free site* which will host media files etc.

Might save your own sites bandwidth or be useful to others

Mediafire


----------



## Robroy (Jan 18, 2007)

rondeco said:


> Hi Robroy,
> 
> Try tunetribe , the home page might look as though it's only for modern music but they have a huge library covering all genres . Just type the name of the artist or track in the search box and hit the button , you can choose to buy and download complete albums or just single tracks from the results , you can even listen to a sample of any track before you pay .
> 
> ...


----------



## Robroy (Jan 18, 2007)

rondeco said:


> Hi Robroy,
> 
> Try tunetribe , the home page might look as though it's only for modern music but they have a huge library covering all genres . Just type the name of the artist or track in the search box and hit the button , you can choose to buy and download complete albums or just single tracks from the results , you can even listen to a sample of any track before you pay .
> 
> ...


----------



## Robroy (Jan 18, 2007)

rondeco said:


> Hi Robroy,
> 
> Try tunetribe , the home page might look as though it's only for modern music but they have a huge library covering all genres . Just type the name of the artist or track in the search box and hit the button , you can choose to buy and download complete albums or just single tracks from the results , you can even listen to a sample of any track before you pay .
> 
> ...


----------



## Robroy (Jan 18, 2007)

Robroy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can anyone help an old watch enthusiast who wants to start downloading music on the pc?
> 
> ...


----------



## Robroy (Jan 18, 2007)

rondeco said:


> Hi Robroy,
> 
> Try tunetribe , the home page might look as though it's only for modern music but they have a huge library covering all genres . Just type the name of the artist or track in the search box and hit the button , you can choose to buy and download complete albums or just single tracks from the results , you can even listen to a sample of any track before you pay .
> 
> ...


----------



## Robroy (Jan 18, 2007)

rondeco said:


> OK Roy ,
> 
> Give me a couple of days and I'll sort something out .
> 
> ...


Thanks Ron, You are very kind. Very much appreciated.

Roy


----------

